# crested gecko growth?



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

hello,

i am getting a crested gecko in 2 weeks, and i was wondering about their growth, so i just have a few questions:

Does uvb make them grow bigger/faster?

How much would a crested gecko grow in 1 week? (because my local pet shop has cresties that are too young to be sold yet)

kind regards,

joe.g


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Dependent on the crestie and its diet, putting it simply.
However in a week I would not expect a huge difference at all.


----------



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

right thanks mate, what diet would make it grow bigger do you think???

p.s. would it be like insects and stuff???

cheers


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

They grow faster on a live food diet, research suggests, however a varied diet is what does them the absolute best with regards to their health, i.e. a complete Crested Gecko Diet (CGD) such as Clarke's or Repashy, and live food. 
I have devised a feeding schedule for my little guy - a typical week that balances it out:

*Monday* - CGD
*Tuesday* - CGD is left in vivarium
*Wednesday* - Supplemented crickets/locusts
*Thursday* - CGD
*Friday* - CGD is left in vivarium
*Saturday and Sunday* - Supplemented crickets/locusts

And it goes through a cycle.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

As above the growth depends on their diet. 
My first one is fed on cgd, mixed fruits and wax worms / wax moths. At 3 years 8 moths he is now about 9 inches including tail. 
My second is 1 year 3 moths approx and is just shy of 7 inches. He is fed crickets, locust, wax worms / wax moths, cgd and mixed fruit. 
My third is just over two inches long but has no tail and is approx the same age as my second. She has been fed just cgd with the occasional cricket. I got her/him last week so is now being fed crickets, wax worms, wax moths, cgd and mixed fruits. 

The last two REALLY show the difference between feeding live and not, one large gecko one tiny. 

As for feeding....
I offer live every day, cgd goes in for two days at a time so they always have it.

So Monday: cgd and live. 
Tuesday: live. 
Wednesday: new cgd and live
Thursday: live
Friday: new cgd and live
Saturday: live
Sunday: new cgd and live

You will find that they eat at different rates, the smallest one LOVES her live food after not having it before, and eats more of it than either of my big boys.


----------



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

cheerz mate i understand now, by the way is masking tape poisonous to reptiles??? or anything cos i hav just put sum in my tank to hold something together!!!

kind regards,

joe.g :blush:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

It isn't, however if they get stuck to it it can do a lot of damage.


----------



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

oh right thats fine then cheerz mate, u have really helped :2thumb:


----------

